# Mini 14 Users



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

does anyone have a ruger mini 14 standard as in NON ranch modle like a series 181 182 183 184 185 the older ones with only the peep and not the scope mounts forged into the reciver casting.

what are you using for a scope mount did you take it to a smith and have it drilled and tapped , i saw somthing about one that you remove the rear sight and it fits in there but not sure where else it mounts to hold tite 

i have also seen one that replaces the bolt hold open button access plate but that doesn't seem like a very sturdy place to mount 

interested in what you may have done or had done , thanks


----------



## RickG55 (Aug 10, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> does anyone have a ruger mini 14 standard as in NON ranch modle like a series 181 182 183 184 185 the older ones with only the peep and not the scope mounts forged into the reciver casting.
> 
> what are you using for a scope mount did you take it to a smith and have it drilled and tapped , i saw somthing about one that you remove the rear sight and it fits in there but not sure where else it mounts to hold tite
> 
> ...


Go to www.perfectunion.com and get just about any Mini 14 question you could think of answered.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

What year is it?
I still have a B-Square scope mount that wouldn't fit on a 1976 model but would fit later ones.
I traded mine back to the guy that traded me for it in the first place.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My Mini 14 is a 185 series, and it has the mount on the side.
I think it may be a B Square.
I can take a picture if it'd help.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i was looking at the square b mounts do they hold zero well , are they in the way for field stripping can you take them off am put them back on and keep zero

this one is the 181+ type reciver 


also what brand of mags do you find work well i have the original and an after market the original fits very snug and does not wiggle when locked in but does not go in or out as easy as the aftermarket no name , but the no name after market wiggles a fair amount i am out to try it tommorrow.

thanks for the web site i looked around some and will look at it more i saw a lot of stuff about changing the front sight , that is on my list of things to do , this one seems to have had a plastic insert in the front blade i have found no refrence to this being offered on any of the mini's so maybe some on cut the notch in as a mod but what ever they had in it is long gone and i prefer the m1 / m14 style sight with the wings so one of them may be in the works , i hear a lot of talk about shortening the barrel to 16.25 inches then adding a comp/ flash hider , doesn't seem like it would be worth the money , and loss of velocity .

i do want to put a scope on but don't realy want to remove the irons completely so i may just have the notch filled or i will file the edges smooth so that it stops catching on the case i find it hard to get my head down on the wood far enought to user the peep comfortably , but the kids think it's fine , probably end up thier gun any way my daugher is excited that dad got a gun her size. i am excited that she is actually happy about that just a few months ago she wanted nothing to do with shooting , i took her and her brother to the range so he could shoot after 15 minutes waiting and watching from the van she decided she wanted to try , then she was hooked.


----------



## RickG55 (Aug 10, 2008)

That website has a whole section devoted to magazines for the Mini. I think the bottom line is that each gun will have its own preferences for aftermarket magazines. Me personally, I buy Ruger magazine. Right now, the 20-rounders are about $30 (I just bought some at CDNN), which makes them a bit more than some of the aftermarket mags, but I'm paying for peace of mind and known reliability as well.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I find the Ruger factory mags work the best.
I have some off brand, National I think they are, one works great the other is crap, so you take your chances when you try to save a bit of money.
I've never taken my scope mount off, it has a big knob that would probably be easy to take off, but I can still use my irons with this mount.


----------

